

Why the Genius Founders Got Therapy - ebildsten
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/19/fashion/anger-management-why-the-genius-founders-turned-to-couples-therapy.html

======
proksoup
This is a wonderful step in a positive direction.

> If something goes wrong with their relationship, something could go wrong
> with their company.

I mean to say I am happy they are putting an emphasis on each others emotions
or relationship or something close to it.

I myself worry and get sad when the business/company seems to be ignoring
emotions and relationships.

This was me sharing my emotions. I hope that is appropriate and useful and not
derailing the conversation.

~~~
TaylorAlexander
Totally agree and feel the same way. Running a business is an emotional roller
coaster. I stress from my business a lot to and I can be a wreck sometimes.
The stress puts a wear on my relationship with my girlfriend, and in fact we
do couples therapy to work through some of the times when I am in a high
stress mode. If I had a cofounder, I'd imagine the same stresses would put a
strain on the relationship and couples therapy would benefit us all the same.

People are really negative about therapy, but it's actually a really powerful
tool for helping with all kinds of issues every human deals with. Ignore those
comments already suggesting this is a weird thing, couples therapy for
cofounders is a brilliant idea.

------
javabank
Should have been submitted to r/cringe. Seriously, can a PR puff-piece try to
be more hip?

------
kumarski
Huh?

~~~
einarvollset
Seconded.

